# Our milk tastes nasty!!!



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

This year for some reason both of our does have nasty milk! Last year both had very good tasting milk. This is Zena's 3rd freshening and Oreo's 4th. We know its not bucky milk bc this is different, this leaves a bad aftertaste and the milk is a lil bit bitter. We tested for mastitis, that was negative. The milk is white, but they both gave birth last weekend (feb 25/26) so could there be some colostrum still in it? We didn't start drinking it last year until a couple of weeks after they gave birth, this year we started around last thursday. I havent tasted it since the first time i tried it but mom told me its still the same. Its nasty!!! Yall have any ideas on what could be tainting the milk?? As far as I can tell everything is the same as last year. :shrug: :whatgoat:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Sounds like there is still some colostrum in there sometimes it can stay in traces for two weeks. I have one that kid then and still haven't gotten up the nerve to try it because I don't want that taste in my mouth but it smells good. Maybe next week.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm guessing colostrum???


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never milked before kids are two weeks old because I've heard that there can still be some colostrum in it that will make it taste absolutely gross. So I'd guess that is the case. If it still tastes bad after that, I would start examining what they might be eating, or what might be new in their environment that was there last year.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

All colostrum should be out by now. Could be in traces like xymenah said.
Maybe if it was traces of colostrum would milking out completely help?
I imagine if all colostrum was milked out then milk could take its place-just thinking out loud. Of course milking out completely should not be done if kids are still on 24/7.

My family is weird. I had a pint of colostrum trace milk (I know there was colostrum in it and maybe some actual milk at 4 days after) in the freezer to freeze for kids. They thought I did the usual and forgot the milk in the freezer (I chill it in the freezer and forget it about it sometimes until its rock solid) and pulled it out. Come to find out my younger siblings drank it all and said it wasn't half bad but tasted a bit weird.I said "thats because you just drank colostrum". :roll: 
I know when I tried it it was nasty..apparently they liked it though.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea I milk them out every morning and evening. The kids are bottlefed. I was hoping it would be some colostrum still in there, can't wait for it to all be gone! i'll tryi it again next weekend and see if its still the same. thanks yall!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree, they just have traces of colostrum still in the milk. I think does continue to produce this for up to a couple weeks after because it is higher in protein and has a slight laxative effect which will help the kids poo better in the first couple weeks of life.

I did have one doe this year who's milk tasted bad up to 3 weeks after she kidded, but I think the norm is 2 weeks.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well I just tried some of oreo's milk this morning and it tastes much better! Still has a tiny trace of funk but its barely noticeable. We plan on tying them out on a big honeysuckle patch too, does honeysuckle sweeten the milk??


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

rkl4570 said:


> Well I just tried some of oreo's milk this morning and it tastes much better! Still has a tiny trace of funk but its barely noticeable. We plan on tying them out on a big honeysuckle patch too, does honeysuckle sweeten the milk??


 Yep, the honeysuckle will have an effect on the milk taste, but only you can decide if you like it or not! :laugh: I used to have a doe that would have the colostrum taste in her milk for the first 6 weeks. :doh: It drove me _bonkers_! She was milking almost 3 gallons a day, and I couldn't sell any of it!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

3 gallons a day!!! :shocked: right now we're getting around 3 quarts a day from each doe.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Yeah! Now imagine not being able to drink or sell any of it for six long weeks! :GAAH: She was such a good doe though... She came from a grass-fed dairy, so I never had to give her grain either...  She died last Fall though...


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

aw, :hug: we were hoping to get our first kid from our nubian doe Dixie this year, but she died in Dec.


----------

